# Which is easier?



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it easier to plow with an ATV or a side-by-side utility? Pros & cons?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the ansewer to this will depend on the area that you are plowing?

Side walk I would think a ATV,
larger Drive way would be the Side by Side.

in short,

ATV turns better and fit's in tighter area's also are lighter can drive over top of snow bank's with out getting hung up sometime''s : )

Side by Side, Can push more and with enclosed cab it will be way warmer.


just my quick thought on this.

have to talk to member's who have run both.

sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ATVs turn better and fit into titer spaces. But side by sides can push more snow and you can get a heated cab.


----------

